# Pictures of Epic drives



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Start this one off. 

Alston Moor County Durham, Easter Sunday 2011. 

Clear blue sky, tarmac so warm you could cook on it. Empty expanse of moorland roads, long off camber turns, blinding beauty and rock faces to bounce to Titan scream off (recording to follow shortly!).

Nothing to disturb you apart from easily dispatched tourist caravans and bikers desperate not to be left behind.

Epic, nothing in the world gives you such a buzz. Can anyone tell I had a good time?!?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

You a time traveller then

There's some OK roads around me aswell but nothing that good. Will see if I've got any pics that I can throw up. I've been doing a fair few laps of my favourite country road circuit this weekend too.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Jags said:


> You a time traveller then
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Doh - edit completed - thanks for good spot!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

This is an old pic and it doesn't quite convey the drop just past the crest but it's good!

Edit: balls- just realised this in the 35 section and I've just posted a pic of my old M3! Ah well, it's got a road in it though. lol


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Jags said:


> This is an old pic and it doesn't quite convey the drop just past the crest but it's good!


Nice and that straight 6 does make a good noise!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks nice Rog. I'm doing Wigan to Cardiff on Wednesday (via Bath) & will be going in the main cross country for some fun.


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

wow these photos are lovely  I wanna try and get some good ones but my little Punto isn't much of an oil painting right now


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Looks nice Rog. I'm doing Wigan to Cardiff on Wednesday (via Bath) & will be going in the main cross country for some fun.


Oh that sounds fab Paul - great run down - enjoy the sound track! When are we all next meeting up in the not so frozen north? Am looking forward to doing my Cobb and logging runs this week.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Oh that sounds fab Paul - great run down - enjoy the sound track! When are we all next meeting up in the not so frozen north? Am looking forward to doing my Cobb and logging runs this week.


Was only thinking that yesterday. Need another event soon & defo need a track day & Oulton is a fab track.

Getting new intakes, injectors & updated Custom tune either later this week or next week, so proper excited about that:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

its times like this I wish I had my old tuner and lived further up north :thumbsup: can't wait to do my gtr driving day at Silverstone


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I've gotta go to Macclesfield from Newcastle on Friday so I'm hoping on stumbling across some good driving roads somewhere along the way. It'll be her first big run out so far


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> Was only thinking that yesterday. Need another event soon & defo need a track day & Oulton is a fab track.
> 
> Getting new intakes, injectors & updated Custom tune either later this week or next week, so proper excited about that:thumbsup:


i would be interested in coming out showing my face if am welcomed out..


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> I've gotta go to Macclesfield from Newcastle on Friday so I'm hoping on stumbling across some good driving roads somewhere along the way. It'll be her first big run out so far


Down through Hexham to Chesterfield then down A1/M1 then over the top past Cat and Fiddle!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Great pics Rog, looks like a good drive across the moor. We have some nice roads across Dartmoor, down here, but all limited to 40mph


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Down through Hexham to Chesterfield then down A1/M1 then over the top past Cat and Fiddle!


Yes Rog...good roads. Been past the cat and fiddle many a time. My grandad used to own a farm not far from there. Hopefully the girlfriend will let me give it some beans. She wasn't too happy today and we only went down the road to sainsbury's! (which btw doesn't make it into the top driving roads!)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Yes Rog...good roads. Been past the cat and fiddle many a time. My grandad used to own a farm not far from there. Hopefully the girlfriend will let me give it some beans. She wasn't too happy today and we only went down the road to sainsbury's! (which btw doesn't make it into the top driving roads!)


Put her in the boot - tell her there and handbags and shoes in there!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

ROG350Z said:


> Down through Hexham to Chesterfield then down A1/M1 then over the top past Cat and Fiddle!


I was on the C&F last friday, there are average speed cameras there now  its still a nice road to drive though.


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

Rog - if I ever get in your sex-beast, I'll make sure not to fall for that one


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Charlotte-Alice said:


> Rog - if I ever get in your sex-beast


Thats got to be one of the oddest things I have ever read on here.


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

Goddam my dodgy keyboard....meant to say 'sexy beast' lol - still odd?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Put her in the boot - tell her there and handbags and shoes in there!


Lol she definately wouldn't fall for that...she knows I can't afford the handbags anymore now I've developed a bit of a V-power habit!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Charlotte-Alice said:


> Goddam my dodgy keyboard....meant to say 'sexy beast' lol - still odd?


Yes - but in a goood way ;-)


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh dear this thread seems to be heading downhill. .....


----------



## MILONATOR (Feb 4, 2011)

ROG350Z-I tried that once in 2009, forgot all about her and then had a rear brake light fail....found her in the bloody boot earlier this year. Shame, nice girl!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The road to Applecross on the Lands End to John O'Groats trip a couple of years ago was amazing. There are several threads about this trip already


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

MILONATOR said:


> ROG350Z-I tried that once in 2009, forgot all about her and then had a rear brake light fail....found her in the bloody boot earlier this year. Shame, nice girl!


Yeah pity when that happens.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

no contest


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> no contest


That would be raining then! That the Groes Inn on the right as you pull out and Evo triangle? Looks Epic - will take some of the moorland roads when I can find someone brave enough to hold camera.

Took Dad out yesterday when he said - 'so does this Cobb business make it any better'. Cue swearing and threatening to write me out of the will if I go over 3rd gear ;-(


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> That would be raining then! That the Groes Inn on the right as you pull out and Evo triangle? Looks Epic - will take some of the moorland roads when I can find someone brave enough to hold camera.
> 
> Took Dad out yesterday when he said - 'so does this Cobb business make it any better'. Cue swearing and threatening to write me out of the will if I go over 3rd gear ;-(


yep, groes inn; a good base for any jolly

we've always had biblical weather when we've been to wales; torrential rain, ice, or snow typically


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Last year we did an Anglesea Track Day and Evo Triangle weekend. We have an Anglesea day booked for 26 May. I will post up details of a full Anglesea and Evo Triangle weekend in the events section this week coming. In the meantime you'll need to book the track day through the GTROC shop


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Great Thread ROG350Z :thumbsup:

Heres a few Pics of EPIC drives down to Monaco via Geneva, Switzerland, Italy and of course le France!

It was so good I did it 3 times in the FGT  Cost so much in fuel I could have chartered a private Jet for less :runaway:

Did it once in the my first JDM GTR at 600BHP, wasnt the same  Lets hope the Yeti inspires me to try it again someday... opcorn: 













































A very common sight from the cockpit








I took the whole family lol


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GT40 epic

My fav car


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Will post some of my 1800 miles in Scotland last week later. No police cars and NO Bloddy Speed Camera's !!!


----------

